# Weapons are going which way across the Mexican border?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, this is interesting. Mexico imports American firearms, then they come back illegally into the United States. We don't hear that on our media outlets. Here is what our border patrol picked up recently.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow thats outrageous!!! Any link on what the full story is?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep!
Sure looks like they shoulda re-instituted the Brady Bill , huh?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

All these pics and a few others were emailed to me last week. I really doubt this is the Mex border. More like Columbia, Nicarauqua or maybe Phillipeans. I'm willing to bet anything these pics will prove to not be from our border. Why do all the people in the pictures look like Philippeno commando's?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dc240nt said:


> All these pics and a few others were emailed to me last week. I really doubt this is the Mex border. More like Columbia, Nicarauqua or maybe Phillipeans. I'm willing to bet anything these pics will prove to not be from our border. Why do all the people in the pictures look like Philippeno commando's?


Perhaps you are correct, but why do they look like Philippine commandos. You sure see a lot more than I can. From the pictures I can't tell if the are people or mannequins.
I tried looking at the plant species for an indication where these pictures may have originated from, but the pictures were not clear enough to use plants as an indicator. Growth form doesn't look thick enough for the Philippines, but I suppose there are varying habitats there also.
Like you say these came in email. One thing is interesting though is the vehicles in the other pictures. Most are GMC like Suburbans etc. I just don't think you would see mostly GMC products in the Phillipines. As a matter of fact I think because of the vehicles you just about have to be wrong.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

There are about one third of the pictures shown here as what came in the email. There was absolutely nothing in any picture to say they came from Arizona or Mexico. But there were alot of indicators pointing to elsewhere. And dont put so much stock in the vehicals, I've seen news reports on TV that showed Taliban driving fords and chevys as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know those decals on the clothing don't clinch anything either, but still they make me curious. Does anyone know what they signify?

Ya, emails don't mean much unless they come from someone you know. I would guess by the language on the bottom of the pictures they are somewhere in latin America. That leaves a lot of border besides Arizona, but there is no indication it isn't Arizona either.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another take on it.

Do you know they were not headed for mexico to be smuggled across?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Another take on it.
> 
> Do you know they were not headed for Mexico to be smuggled across?


Nope, don't know that. However, I do know that illegal weapons are coming across the Mexican border into the United States. Some of that money Bush gave (6 billion I think) for the Mexican war on drugs are hurting us. As I understand from sources in Arizona it put 1600 more Mexican military on the boarder, and they have been protecting the drug traffic. Also, some purchased American made weapons. I have been told that drugs, people, and weapons are the things most often smuggled. I have that from a man who has spent many years with U. S. Customs. I hope no one knocks on my door and asks who????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Like i stated in the "Should ND pass an immigration bill" thread.... maybe the drugs coming into the US don't get manufatured in mexico....but the pipeline to ship them in is the mexican border. Why do you think the cartels are defending these routes against other cartels.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Another take on it.
> ...


Plainsman,
According to the NRA and I think msnbc our gov't gave the Mexican gov't weapons to help them go toe to toe with the cartels. No surprise, corrupt mexican officials gave or sold a fair amount of those weapons to the cartels. Great investment.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Guy's I have been invested in some property for 5 years now where there is a lot of money involved. Going in, a friend of mine warned me to watch out. I know what he means now. You can't trust 99.9% of what you are told. And this is the higher up's in some huge companies. We are actually afraid to talk with anyone because they may run to someone and run their mouth.
I could write a book about this but I will shut up.

Bush for some reason trusted the Mexican gov to do the right thing. Wrong! I suspect that the U.S. needs to start holding its cards closer to the chest. Although this administration is not going to do anything at all to protect the U.S. regardless. I hope we can survive until 2012 and get this trash out of the White House and repeal all the BS that they have push on us. :******:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

obummer will go down in history as the biggest thug to serve in the white house...he is a disgrace.


----------

